# Bulb Recycling



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Any of you live in a state where they allow bulb eaters and currently use them?
> 
> Pa doesn't right now, but that would be a market to look into, huh?


I never ate one. Doesn't sound appealing to me. 

They have them at the University but I bring mine to the county dump and they recycle them there. As long as the bulbs come from houses and not commercial buildings they will take them.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I never ate one. Doesn't sound appealing to me.


my dad used to eat them, I know because I heard him tell mama one night to turn out the light and he would eat that thing.


----------



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

I've used them on a few jobs here in Wisconsin. Kinda nifty little thing.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The drums hold approximately 700 pounds of spent material each which are disposed of twice a year. The Bulb Eater costs $2,750 and the disposal cost is $290 per drum, or $580 per year.


FK that.. They are going in the dumpster. I refuse to pay for something, and then pay to get rid of it.

~Matt


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, we get the mercury FROM the ground, so throw it in the dumpster, so it can go back to its home!!!

I, as an environmentalist, think that we spend a lot of resources and fuel to recycle a few grams of mercury.

Probably less murcury saved than what escapes during the refining process of all the fuel, electricity, and who knows what else trying to save the 5mg of mercury that's absorbed into the phosphorus.

DUMPSTA!!!! AND WIN!!!

There's a scrap metal yard that I take all my metal scraps to, mostly because it's on my way home. You really need to weigh the cost of recycling with what is saved.

In Alberta, we burn coal for power. We get lots of mercury from that released into the environment!


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I refuse to pay for something, and then pay to get rid of it.
> 
> ~Matt


I take it you are not married? Smart dude.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> I take it you are not married? Smart dude.


lol no way man.:no:

~Matt


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

We looked into one because of the combined fluorescent waste generated from all our plants, we figured it'd work better than using all those "Universal Waste" shipping schemes.

We ended up getting told that because of the combined accumulation we would have to be a permitted with the state as a regulated hazardous materials generator. :blink:

So, even though we were technically allowed, it wasn't worth it to us to do it.

-John


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The drums hold approximately 700 pounds of spent material each which are disposed of twice a year. The Bulb Eater costs $2,750 and the disposal cost is $290 per drum, or $580 per year.


Here's what I got:


Approved disposal/recycling plant wants $300/drum, they'll provide replacement drums free.

Right now, people are paying @ .72 /bulb recycling fee. 

Mandated recycling by the state, for all state/federal buildings would open up a HUGE money making oppurtunity. HUGE




TOOL_5150 said:


> FK that.. They are going in the dumpster. I refuse to pay for something, and then pay to get rid of it.
> 
> ~Matt


You're not paying, the customers are. They can buy the bulbs from me, and pay me to take them away.

Let the system work for you.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Big John said:


> We looked into one because of the combined fluorescent waste generated from all our plants, we figured it'd work better than using all those "Universal Waste" shipping schemes.


What are you paying a bulb, if you don't mind.




Big John said:


> We ended up getting told that because of the combined accumulation we would have to be a permitted with the state as a regulated hazardous materials generator. :blink:


That's the problem here in PA. The state won't recongnize the bulb eaters as being state EPA approved. Yet they are perimitted in other states, with no problems reported. This state is all about politics on this.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

I think we just need a better backhaul logistics network. It doesn't make sense for individual facility to own one, but maintaining contractor who brings new lamps will have to haul in new lamps, so there is space in the truck for backhaul anyways. They can be crushed at the distribution center or another facility. 

If a municipal facility was to get one that can crush by the box load and started accepting commercial waste for a fee, it would help offset the fixed cost.

Municipalities can then form co-operative agreements with other municipalities as well as commercial generator of waste lamps so the transportation resource of crushed lamps is better utilized.


----------

